# I need a NEO S370, may not be the right forum



## win98forever (Jul 3, 2009)

but I don't know what else to do.

I want to upgrade my system. It is an oldie but a goodie and I've recently put W2K on it so it is slow as a snail. we're talking minutes to follow any command. I have 256 ram in it with 366 processor. I can go to a 566mhz as is but I'd rather get the full gig or better available to me with the NEO S370 adapter. 
The board is an old Daewoo CB649M-SI, there is no Slot 1 option here.

I can't find it online anywhere. Even ebay diverts me to a bunch of slotkets. For those who don't know the NEO S370 plugs into the socket just like your PPGA processor does and then you can put the FC-PGA upgrade processor into it. It came with a new cooling fan with the larger clip to accomodate the gap created.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

So you have a Pentium III processor using one of these? http://www.powerleap.ca/Products/Neo-S370.htm to run on a Socket 370 motherboard, with 256MB of RAM...

It may be a goodie, but it's an _ooooold_ie. Finding parts for it will cost a fortune, and there isn't really much more you can do to upgrade it. Even the Pentium IVs are becoming obsolescent, and a Pentium III just won't cut it for much of anything nowadays. If you still really want to use it I'd say roll back to Windows 95. It'd be far cheaper and more effective to get a new computer than to try upgrade that one.


----------

